

Linux-insides: Introduction to system calls - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/SysCall/syscall-1.md

======
vezzy-fnord
See also LWN's "Anatomy of a system call":
[https://lwn.net/Articles/604287/](https://lwn.net/Articles/604287/)

------
fintler
Are you planning to put out a Kindle version of this when it's done? I'd pay
for it.

~~~
AaronO
You can already download the MOBI from the book's GitBook page:
[https://www.gitbook.com/book/0xax/linux-
insides/details](https://www.gitbook.com/book/0xax/linux-insides/details) :)

------
craneca0
Another introductory resource: [https://sysdig.com/fascinating-world-linux-
system-calls/](https://sysdig.com/fascinating-world-linux-system-calls/)

